# Sick mouse!!



## soniaratty (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all My little Cow is poorly  She is around 7 months old, last week she looked all hunched over , very lethargic, but still eating and drinking, I immediately put her on Baytil as I always have some kept for emergencies, She appeared to be picking up , even having a little spin on her wheel on saturday, But now she seems to have gone down hill again. Hunched over and shaky she is still on baytril. There is no noise when she breaths, unlike her sister who has been wheezy for a while, baytril had had no effect on her , but she is bright alert and full of beans . I always find vets not very good with mice, even my exotics vet tells me there isn't much you can do with them, one vet I went to had no idea how to handle them and scatty ended up running around the surgery floor!! Any suggestions or ideas welcome!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well if she's not alone. I would put her alone. Personally if this was my mouse I would just put her alone and see if she/he survives the noght


----------



## soniaratty (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for reply, She isn't on her own, she is in with her sister, surprisingly she is still with me, she hasn't got any better or worse, didn't really want to separate them as I didn't want to stress her out and I thought her sister could help in keeping her warm, I also have her sister on Bayril for her rattly breathing


----------

